# CUPS unable to open print file - Permission denied

## sepan

Bis gestern lief mein Drucker einwandfrei. Heute nimmer....

Wenn ich als ROOT im AdminTool (localhost:631) eine Testseite drucke, dann steht folgende Fehlermeldung in /var/log/cups/error_log (mit LogLevel debug):

--------------------------------------

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/laser?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1393

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1393)

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] SendCommand: 5 file=7

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/laser HTTP/1.1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = ''

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = ''

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 5.

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 5.

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Job 5 queued on 'laser' by ''.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Job 5 hold_until = 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob(5, 0x80933d8)

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob() id = 5, file = 0/1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: argv = "laser","5","","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00005-001"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=de"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/laser.ppd"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Samsung/ML-1510_700"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=laser"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: statusfds = [ 9 10 ]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 -1 ]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 12 13 ]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffef8a0, 0xbffeec10, 11, 13, 10)

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 1394) for job 5.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbffef8a0, 0xbffeec10, 12, 14, 10)

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 1395) for job 5.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 12 ]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbffef8a0, 0xbffeec10, 11, 12, 10)

I [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 1396) for job 5.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

E [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] PID 1394 stopped with status 1!

E [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] unable to open print file "/var/spool/cups/d00005-001" - Permission denied

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] LANG = "de"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] are supported and installed on your system.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] AcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Parsing PPD file ...

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option ColorSpace

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PageSize

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PageRegion

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option ImageableArea

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PaperDimension

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Manualfeed

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option MediaType

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Resolution

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Economode

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option RET

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Copies

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Density

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option AllowReprint

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Altitude

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option JamRecovery

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PageTimeout

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] ReadClient: 10 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] SendFile: 10 file=7

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PowerSaveTime

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PowerSaving

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PageSizeJCL

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option PageSizePS

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Added option Font

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Parameter Summary

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] -----------------

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Spooler: cups

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Printer: laser

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/laser.ppd

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Printer model: Samsung ML-1510 Foomatic/gdi (recommended)

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Job title: Test Page

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] File(s) to be printed:

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] <STDIN>

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ================================================

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] File: <STDIN>

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ================================================

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Reading PostScript input ...

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Job does not start with "%!", is it PostScript?

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Starting file converter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Starting converter for non-PostScript files

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] tail process done reading data from STDIN

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] KID2 finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] file converter PID kid2=1410

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[10] = Courier-BoldOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[11] = Courier-Oblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[12] = Helvetica

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[13] = Helvetica-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[14] = Helvetica-BoldOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[15] = Helvetica-Narrow

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[16] = Helvetica-Narrow-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[17] = Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[18] = Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[19] = Helvetica-Oblique

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[20] = NewCenturySchlbk-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[21] = NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[22] = NewCenturySchlbk-Italic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[23] = NewCenturySchlbk-Roman

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[24] = Palatino-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[25] = Palatino-BoldItalic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[26] = Palatino-Italic

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[27] = Palatino-Roman

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] ppd->fonts[28] = Symbol

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.1.23rc1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%CreationDate: Fri Jan  7 14:07:31 2005

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%For:

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%+ font Symbol

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%+ font Symbol

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndComments

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier-Bold

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] -----------

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndResource

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:31 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndResource

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BeginResource: font Symbol

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%CreationDate: Thu Oct 21 1999

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndResource

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BeginResource: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndResource

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EndProlog

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%Trailer

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%Pages: 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%EOF

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%EndProlog

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] -----------

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Manualfeed Off

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Manualfeed=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Manualfeed=Off

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Manualfeed=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600x600dpi

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Normal

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Normal

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Density 3

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Density=3 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=3

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Density=3 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *JamRecovery Yes

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: JamRecovery=Yes --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: JamRecovery=Yes

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: JamRecovery=Yes --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AllowReprint Yes

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: AllowReprint=Yes --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AllowReprint=Yes

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: AllowReprint=Yes --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Altitude Low

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Altitude=Low --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Altitude=Low

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Altitude=Low --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageTimeout 15

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PageTimeout=15 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageTimeout=15

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PageTimeout=15 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PowerSaving On

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PowerSaving=On --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaving=On

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PowerSaving=On --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PowerSaveTime 5

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PowerSaveTime=5 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=5

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Option: PowerSaveTime=5 --> Setting option

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Found: %%EndSetup

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID1 finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Flushing FIFO.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] "PageSetup" section is missing, inserting it.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Starting renderer

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] JCL: <job data>

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] renderer PID kid4=1420

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=gdi -sOutputFile=- - | perl -p -e 's/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE LETTER/; s/PJL PAGE (\S*) AUTO/PJL PAGE $1 AUTO/; s/PJL SET TONERSAVE = OFF/PJL SET TONERSAVE = OFF\r\n\@PJL SET ECONOMODE = OFF/; s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL/; s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DENSITY = 3/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL SET RET = OFF\r\n$1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL SET JAMRECOVERY = ON\r\n$1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL SET REPRINT = ON\r\n$1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL SET ALTITUDE = OFF\r\n$1/; s/PJL COPIES = 1/PJL COPIES = 1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL DEFAULT TIMEOUT = 15\r\n$1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVE = ON\r\n$1/; s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 5\r\n$1/; '

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LANG = "de"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] are supported and installed on your system.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=gdi' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] LANG = "de"

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] are supported and installed on your system.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Closing renderer

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID4 finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID3 exited with status 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID4 exited with status 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID3 finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Renderer process finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Closing file converter

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID2 exited with status 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] KID1 exited with status 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] File converter exit stat: 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] File converter process finished

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5]

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] [Job 5] Closing foomatic-rip.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] UpdateJob: job 5, file 0 is complete.

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] CancelJob: id = 5

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] StopJob: id = 5, force = 0

D [07/Jan/2005:14:07:32 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

--------------------------------------

Fehlergrund (bei LogLevel info) ist : unable to open print file "/var/spool/cups/d00005-001" - Permission denied

Und die Datei gibt es auch nicht, sondern nur eine "/var/spool/cups/d00005".

Die Rechte sind richtig gesetzt:

-rw-------  1 root lp 567  7. Jan 13:43 c00002

-rw-------  1 root lp 567  7. Jan 13:54 c00003

-rw-------  1 root lp 567  7. Jan 14:03 c00004

-rw-------  1 root lp 567  7. Jan 14:07 c00005

drwxrwx--T  2 root lp   6  7. Jan 13:54 tmp

Weiss jemand was?

----------

